# Copper Cast



## broitblat (Aug 6, 2008)

I tried my own variation of the copper scrubber cast in white PR




 

This one is assembled with a copper retro (although the colors don't show up well in the photo).

Thanks for your thoughts.

-Barry


----------



## airrat (Aug 7, 2008)

looks good Barry.  Not sure if a little more copper would make it stand out more.


----------



## igran7 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very creative Barry.  Nice cast, and good fit and finish.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 7, 2008)

It's not bad.  I'm no expert, although opinionated.  I think less copper is what you need.  Perhaps pull on the copper sponge, then you have less copper and more pens at the same time!  I'd change the color too.  Your craftsmanship of course is superb!


----------



## Skye (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been watching too much COPS because the first thing I thought of was a crackhead.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks very nice


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 7, 2008)

Interesting texture.


----------



## mobrackett (Aug 7, 2008)

Very neat ideal. That's the first one I have ever seen.
I have got to start casting.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks cool.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 8, 2008)

I like that!  :biggrin:

Very cool.


----------



## novop711 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very interesting use of a scrub pad; but the result looks great.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, folks.  I agree that it will be interesting to experiment with the color of the resin (I think a metallic green might look good) and the density of the copper.

This was certainly not an original idea, but I had fun with it (Warning: the copper shards that come off while turning can be sharp).

  -Barry


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 9, 2008)

Good idea and execution


----------

